# How to remove overspray on Wheels



## Topper Harley (Mar 12, 2012)

Afternoon all 

I was cleaning my car at the weekend and noticed some overspray from a body repair on one of my alloys, I tried scrubbing with a scourer and using tar remover but it didnt work.

I was thinking a brillow pad will remove it but may end up scratching too deep to polish out of the wheel. I also thought thinners would take it out but could take the wheel paint off too.

Any advise welcome.

Cheers


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

By over spray, do you mean the car's paint colour is transferred to the alloy wheel by fresh spraying on to the panel, if so, who sprayed the car for you.

White spirit should shift it, or maybe IPA could as well, but to be honest I have never tried IPA at all.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Tardis may if it's fresh; or clay; a scourer/brillow pad WILL badly scratch the finish.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Try using a clay bar.


----------



## Topper Harley (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

I will try some white spirits this weekend see how i get on.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some thinners will sort it :thumb:


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

i removed some light overspray on my girls car using AS Evo3


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Clay it.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Aggressive clay like Wolf's Red.

Thats what clay was originally designed for, the removal of overspray!


----------



## Topper Harley (Mar 12, 2012)

sidewalkdances said:


> Aggressive clay like Wolf's Red.
> 
> Thats what clay was originally designed for, the removal of overspray!


Didnt know that, everydays a school day!


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Clay, is that not its original purpose before detailing went mainstream ??


----------

